# CEnter speaker selection and surrounds



## Kijek (Mar 11, 2013)

I just got my new system and already thinking about upgrades. I have Focal 814v and my avr is Marantz SR5006 I listen to a lot of music and was wondering about center channel to complete the sound for movie watching and after that I will be looking into rear surroundss . Do I / Should I keep it all Focal or can I mix and match and if so what would you suggest.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

There are benefits in using speakers from the one manufacturer. The main reason being they have a better chance of being matched tonally.
I would also try to keep the surrounds and centre as similar as possible.

Others here may have more recommendations for you as well.


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

By all accounts you are best off with center and surrounds that are of the same manufacture and class as your main speakers, ideally with the same tweeters and drivers, in order to provide a matching timber all around. This is certainly the best bet with at least your center.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Personally I'd go with speakers that are all from the same line and preferably use the same drivers. This is your best bet for a good sonic match. I'd suggest that at a minimum you keep the LCR from the same line, the Focal Chorus 800 Series.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Kijek said:


> I just got my new system and already thinking about upgrades. I have Focal 814v and my avr is Marantz SR5006 I listen to a lot of music and was wondering about center channel to complete the sound for movie watching and after that I will be looking into rear surroundss . Do I / Should I keep it all Focal or can I mix and match and if so what would you suggest.


Hello,
I would unequivocally keep it Focal. Especially as the matching CC is available. As for surrounds, while I do believe it to be important, it is not nearly as important as matching the front stage. (FL, CC, FR) However, I would recommend using a conventional dome tweeter and not a horn loaded design.

How does the 5006 do in respect to driving the 814's? Truth be told, I have only spent a great deal of time with the Utopia Series and the like and they definitely like them some power.
Best,
J


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

I have always bought the same line of speakers, I prefer how it looks. Have heard mismatched systems that were good but never tried it for myself.


----------



## Kijek (Mar 11, 2013)

The marantz seems to be doing ok now that I have it tuned in. I am worried about the power ratings of the Marantz and thinking of switching to Denon 3312ci because it claims discrete power to each channel w/less than .05 thd. Don't know if I will see a difference but think the extra power may come in handy when adding cc and sr .
Utopia sereis is AWESOME the chorus is real nice so far. I will give more feed back once I have had more listing time


----------

